# WHo sells finger mullet?



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DOes anyone know anywhere that sells live finger mullet in milton or pace?


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

if you were near SW pensacola I could sell you sum I got a honey hole that produces alot this time of year. I dont know of anywhere up there.


oxbeast1210 said:


> DOes anyone know anywhere that sells live finger mullet in milton or pace?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DOesnt seem like anyone carries em around here guess ill have to catch my own .. to bad im a newb with the net lol


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Live Finger Mullet are too hard to keep. Best to find a place to catch your own.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kinda figured owell better fine tune my cast net skills lol any tips on the types of areas that hold em?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Walked from Archie Glover and under I-10 and then walked the beach south yesterday Sunday...fingers mullet jumping swirling right off beach, easy cast.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

gettem on the gulf breeze side of 3 mile by the boat launch to the right by the rocks always had good luck with that spot. also bartum park down by fishhouse.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Kinda figured owell better fine tune my cast net skills lol any tips on the types of areas that hold em?


Any rocks, pier pilings, shallow water sheltered cove or eddy's.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I go to uwf near pace and Ill sell you as many live finger mullet as you want for 4 bucks a dozen


----------

